# RMSTCC or whatever its called these days- Sound off - who's going?



## 1feral1 (26 May 2008)

Ok, I have a good friend, a SGT from Regina, who is the Tpt Coord again this summer. So, should you run into him at camp, and see him, say "Hi Cheesie, Wes from Australia says hello". I have known Greg for 25 yrs, and we have been thru thick and thin together. I'll be seeing him this August.


Cheers,

Wes


----------

